# Best indoor OTA for local HD channels



## punjabi4evr (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello all, i was wondering what you guys think is the best OTA antenna for local HD channels. I have done search at antennweb but they only give advice about outdoor antennas so I am at your guys' mercy. All my local channels are in 20 mile radius, most with in 20 degrees of each other, my zip is 44056. 

The antenna I have now is just a basic radio shack antenna with no amplification, and it does not get strong enough reception at low vhf levels (my nbc is channel 2, can you believe that?) So my question is should I need an amped antenna if all the channels are within 20 miles? and what is the best antenna for low vhf channels? should i get one antenna for vhf and one for uhf? 

Any suggestion is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

This is the one i've been using for years and it works fantastic:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103058

Out of stock looks like right now though.....

Michael


----------



## punjabi4evr (Feb 5, 2006)

That one is UHF antenna, the one i have now also picks up most UHF channels. I am having problem getting lower level vhf channels. So i am really looking for something that is both Vhf and Uhf but specialized to get vhf channels.

Thanks for your suggestion though.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a friend down the road who is using this antenna in his Attic.
http://www.antennasdirect.com/V15_vhf_antenna.html

I am using a Bowtie style on my roof, as I don't have a Attic in my Townhouse.
Hope that helps


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...hack&f=Brand/1000094/&fbc=1&parentPage=family

I live 40 miles from the towers in St. Louis and am able to get signal strength of 80-85 on all major local networks. I have to move it slightly to get that kind of strength for the WB ( for the wife). Most of the towers are within I believe 10 degress of each other though. I bought it thinking it would probably not work given my distance from the towers, but radio shack has a 30 day return policy.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

punjabi4evr said:


> Any suggestion is greatly appreciated. Thanks


I suggest that you strongly consider an outdoor antenna. Getting a reliable signal from digital stations 20 miles away with an indoor antenna may be asking a little much. Any reason why you can't use an outdoor antenna?


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a Zenith Silver Sensor that is indoors and is picking up my locals that are transmitted from over 40 miles away. But, it is UHF only. I have one station that is tranmitted in VHF and I have tried a couple of different indoor antennas with no luck.

From what I have read getting VHF with an indoor antenna is near impossible unless you are right under the transmitters. If they are any significant distane you will need an outdoor directional antenna.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

I use the Terk indoor amplified HDTV Ant and it picks up all the local channels pretty good. I am satisfied. You can find the relative location/sweet-spot to place the Ant from the Terk website.

http://www.audiovox.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10001&storeId=10001&productId=14370&langId=-1


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Feb 2, 2006)

Punjabi Beta, i have a Axession Samsung, i payed i think about 100 for it...you could get it off ebay for like 30 at max..


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I did some extensive web researching on indoor OTA's for the Superbowl and found the largest selection at Radioshack. I went to get the silversensor but the manager actually came out of his office in the back to tell me to just get the regular amplified common antenna. He said they get over 25 of these per month and it is their top seller and the one that is returned the least often.

He said the silver sensor one is not good and that even though it is $20 more expensive, it is returned over 50% of the time, and they stock only 1-2 per month.










So, I bought the one below and it works "OK" but not great. I'm getting from the 40's to the 70's in my reception scores.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

having had an indoor, and now having a roof mount, unless you are really close to the towers, spend the $300 to have a real roof antenna mounted and get 120+ all the time and no having the move the antenna around to get different stations


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

liferules said:


> I did some extensive web researching on indoor OTA's for the Superbowl and found the largest selection at Radioshack. I went to get the silversensor but the manager actually came out of his office in the back to tell me to just get the regular amplified common antenna. He said they get over 25 of these per month and it is their top seller and the one that is returned the least often.
> 
> He said the silver sensor one is not good and that even though it is $20 more expensive, it is returned over 50% of the time, and they stock only 1-2 per month.


I wonder if Radio Shack is trying not to sell those Silver Sensors? I'm sure every location varies... but all the Radio Shacks around here said the same thing "don't buy it, you'll return it" and so forth... but for several people, including myself, it works pretty good and much better than most of their indoor omnidirectionals.

Of course I'm using mine without the included inline amplifier... perhaps people are having problems with the amplifier (I know I did) and just don't think to try the antenna without it.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

The problem with amplified antennas is that they amplify the noise as well as the signal. Think of it as turning up the volume on a staticy radio staion....the static gets louder as well as the music.

A tuned, directional antenna picks up the signal and only the signal in the range it's tuned to. It will actually improve your S/N ratio, as opposed to a amp, which just raises the level. Not only that, but it also helps with multipath distortion. A high gain antenna will ALWAYS outperform a crappy antenna with an amplifier....which is what most of radio shack sells.

It's also the reason the bow-tie UHF antenna works so well. It's a two-bay, directional gain antenna.

Michael


----------



## LUNASDUDE (Feb 2, 2006)

mwsmith2 said:


> The problem with amplified antennas is that they amplify the noise as well as the signal. Think of it as turning up the volume on a staticy radio staion....the static gets louder as well as the music.
> 
> A tuned, directional antenna picks up the signal and only the signal in the range it's tuned to. It will actually improve your S/N ratio, as opposed to a amp, which just raises the level. Not only that, but it also helps with multipath distortion. A high gain antenna will ALWAYS outperform a crappy antenna with an amplifier....which is what most of radio shack sells.
> 
> ...


I agree! when I started trying to get my local OTA HD channels I had a good outdoor VHF / UHF antenna and when I couldn't get the channels I asked the Local RS guy (I know I know:nono: ) he said "HERE TRY THIS AMPLIFIER" it really didn't help at all, and on the few channels I could get it made them much worse.
So I stopped & did some reading on my area to get a better feel for what I needed to do.
I'm 35miles from almost all the transmitters and behind a small hill.
So after I raised the antenna slightly (4feet) and pointed it in the correct direction, and took the POS amp off the line, now I get 16 OTA HD channels and at an average of %75 on the signal meter!


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...entPage=family

Im saying instead of spending 300 dollars like some others have suggested, try this on for 50 and take it back if it doesnt work. Radio Shack will take it back. This may not work for you but it does for me, 40 miles from all the towers. I get 80+ signal strength.


----------



## MrJ (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm also about 20 miles from my antenna towers and I have the RadioShack 15-1880 (previously mentioned). I found an indoor antenna review and it was rated the best for UHF. It picks up everything but my CBS station on channel 2, so I have the same problem. I haven't found an indoor solution for that.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Terk is a four letter word, that's fitting.

I have had great success with the predecesor to the Radioshack 15-1880, the 15-1862. This antenna is black, instead of silver and the box doesn't say "HDTV" like the current model. So in other words, it is the exact same antenna save for cosmetics. Radioshack discontinues this antenna about once every 4-5 years and then replaces it with an updated version. Mind you the updated version is effectively the same as the previous version, save for some possable cosmetic changes.

There are a few caveats with this antenna. You don't nessesarily want to turn the gain control all the way up, adjust to the best signal for the station you are tuning into. Also for what ever reason, this antenna has a useless built-in A-B switch, make sure you have the switch set to use the antenna, instead of the external coax input. Why they added this feature, I am not sure.

I have also found that the Radioshack 15-1870 and to a lesser extent 15-1838 are good antennas. I have not tried the 15-1878, it appears to be the updated version of the 15-1838, which means it is not bad but inferior to the 15-1862/15-1880.

I also find that Radioshack item 15-579 helps with indoor antennas. This is an inline AM interference filter. Also in alot of cases upgrading the "wall-wart" AC adaptor can reduce noise introduced by the amplifier. Although in general reducing noise from your AC lines is always a positive step for any hometheater installation.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

mwsmith2 said:


> A high gain antenna will ALWAYS outperform a crappy antenna with an amplifier....which is what most of radio shack sells.


True, but the nature of indoor attennas (the fact that they need to be small) pretty much means there is no such thing as a high gain indoor. Unless you a right down the street from the tower, you will need an amp for indoor.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

MrJ said:


> I'm also about 20 miles from my antenna towers and I have the RadioShack 15-1880 (previously mentioned). I found an indoor antenna review and it was rated the best for UHF. It picks up everything but my CBS station on channel 2, so I have the same problem. I haven't found an indoor solution for that.


This is the antenna I use. Works fine at 30 miles. I occasionally have to turn it back and forth a bit, but I can always get a lock on all my channels.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Where a customer has been adverse to an outdoor antenna, I have recommended the Radio Shack 15-1880 (formerly 15-1862). Here is a technical test and review.

http://www.hdtvexpert.com/pages/antin.htm

If you want one, however, you'd better get it fast, since it has been discontinued.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Mike500 said:


> If you want one, however, you'd better get it fast, since it has been discontinued.


And if historical trends continue, this model will be replaced by a basically identical new model. If that is the case, there are a few updates I would like to see in the new model.

- Get rid of the external input and built-in A/B switch. Not very many people use it as intended so it basically becomes an "idiot-switch".

- Replace the hardwired feedline with a gold plated F-conector so that the user can sellect whatever length is appropriate for their installation.

- Add a switchable FM trap. For people who are close to an FM transmitter.


----------

